# arrow rest



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Limbdriver


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Qad


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Trophy Ridge whisker biscuit is what I have. I really like it.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

my favorite is the kaz away, its full containment and is a drop away. That is what I have on my Dxt


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

trophy taker the best i have shot and tried others but the trophy takers raises the arrow so smooth and easy to tune :wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

drop zone for a drop away. or limbdriver. id go with a lizard tounge thoug


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

qad ultra rest i have it and its awsome


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Qad or Ripcord


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

if your on a budget then the whisper flight fall away works very well. the best 50 bucks I've spent on my bow in a long time.


----------



## SharpShooterSG (Jan 23, 2009)

*Mathews*

Mathews HD 2 is the bets ever. Quiet, absorb shock great and easy for fine tuning.:shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a trophy taker drop away arrow rest and it is an awesome rest, it made my groups shrink in even closer. if you don't really like that, an ultra-rest is also a very good rest, my Dad has one.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Trophy Ridge whisker biscuit is what I have. I really like it.


I had a whisker biscuit before my drop away, the only down fall to a whisker biscuit is that it slows the bow down a little and with a drop away, it is just the force of the string that is there, it has total clearance.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

limbdriver best there is no doubt about it


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for all the feedback, i think i will end up getting QAD, but just have to get my parents to drive me to local archery shop.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ripcord, trophy taker and vaportrail


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Limbdriver!!! I love mine...


----------



## traditionalshot (Dec 30, 2008)

how goes all


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

ummm you don't have to hijack a thread just to say hi. if you want to say hi just go to the chat.


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

qad


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

now i am wondering if i should get a drop away. seen some bad reviews on them, but i dont know if they knew what they were talking about. just want your opinion about drop away's and if or if not i should use one. i will be hunting with it in the wintre and it can get pretty cold(-20c). just wondering if it would still work in cold.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowhunterjon said:


> now i am wondering if i should get a drop away. seen some bad reviews on them, but i dont know if they knew what they were talking about. just want your opinion about drop away's and if or if not i should use one. i will be hunting with it in the wintre and it can get pretty cold(-20c). just wondering if it would still work in cold.


they will be fine i hunted with my limbdriver in -40 this year and it worked fine my release however didnt i had to keep an eye on that


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks, just wanted to make sure they would work well. also would you recommend using a drop away or not? and is there a differnece in accuracy between drop aways or stationarys


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

3 things you wana think about when buying a rest
1. what do you shoot, 3D, hunting, target, aata.
2. what diamiter arrows do i use
3. what bow do I shoot

some rests work better on some bows but mostly i would choose either:.....

A. QAD
B. Trophy taker Biscuit
C. Schaffer drop away
D. Mathews new Downforce


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

i would get a qad or ripcord


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks MNarcher1990 i will defintely take into consideration those things.


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

no problem man, need anything else just leme no:wink:


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Quality archery designs


----------



## keeman (Feb 14, 2009)

*rests*

teh limbdriver drop away is very good. It holds the arrow in place and is pretty easy to set up. shoots great.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

it really depends on how smoothly and comfortably you can draw your bow if you tend to jerk alittle you should get a whisker bisket but if you can smoothly draw your bow you should get a fall away one


----------



## tonyk17972 (Feb 8, 2009)

Muzzy Dropaway


----------

